# 60 ft modern era flat car



## KCmike2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am wanting to get into G scale trains, I have been mainly into HO and O scale 2 rail trains before. My favorite era it the modern era(1960s to present day). I have been looking at some Diesel engines and have seen some modern Dash 9's and etc which is pretty cool, but i have not seen any modern 60ft flat cars with roller bearing trucks made by TTX. I am also wanting to buy some Very detailed and prototypical as i can get for modern era rolling stock, does anyone know of a good manufacturer? I have been searching on the internet and have not found much selection. I think it would be neat to start out with a good engine and some modern flat cars. I do have a friend that has some 3d printing and a machine shop to get a build started on one if needed. but knowing of some place that has very detailed modern stuff would help too. any help apprectiated, thanks.


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Unfortunately Mike you are going to have to build your own as the current main manufacturers have yet to provide us with a modern flat. USA Trains do a 40 (ish) footer in modern colours and Aristo also similar 40ft stake flatcars. I don't rate either particularly but they are better than nothing until you dive in and make your own, something I recommend. There are of course a variety of other freight cars available that fit in with the modern era for you to run behind Dash-9s/ SD70Macs etc. RLD Hobbies and the USA Trains websites are a good start to see what is available off the shelf. If you are thinking of having some manufactured then you could do worse than ask on this website if anyone else would be interested in buying some - I think you would get a good response. All the best.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For now no one offers a 60 ft flat. I built my own from a couple AC flats. USAT offers a varity of newer cars some long some short with RB trucks. Later RJD


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

LGB used to offer a car that scaled to about 58' coupler face to coupler face in 1/29 scale. These are really not modern but as close as your going to find 60' long or so. Unfortunately these LGB flats are hard to find, but show up on eBay occasionally. There are threads based on building modern flat cars somewhere in MLS land.

I have several in my heard and they look pretty good dressed up.

Michael


----------



## KCmike2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

That's not a bad idea Conrail Mark, i could get some really nice 60ft modern flats made and maybe get some extras made if anyone else would be interested in having some modern flat cars. do you know what section of the forum would be good to ask, the general one?


----------



## Conrail Mark (Feb 18, 2012)

Not sure, the general one would be ok but this rolling stock forum should do. I remember a guy in the UK making a resin cast Maffei Kraus Loco that sold out, even at $400 a body, last year; I'm sure there would be interest in a 60ft modern flat . I have made 5 out of styrene over the last year of various types but would be interested in buying more. Try this forum to float the idea but as a new thread. All the best.


----------

